
Fighting cavities could one day be as easy as taking a pill, research shows - jdnier
http://news.ufl.edu/articles/2016/03/fighting-cavities-could-one-day-be-as-easy-as-taking-a-pill-research-shows.phphttp://news.ufl.edu/articles/2016/03/fighting-cavities-could-one-day-be-as-easy-as-taking-a-pill-research-shows.php
======
markhall
Link was pasted twice

~~~
mtmail
In case the submitter doesn't fix it:
[http://news.ufl.edu/articles/2016/03/fighting-cavities-
could...](http://news.ufl.edu/articles/2016/03/fighting-cavities-could-one-
day-be-as-easy-as-taking-a-pill-research-shows.php)

